# [SOLVED] The Witcher 2 - Spec configuration issue



## Robbell88 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone could help me understand an issue I have with the REDengine that this game uses to auto-determine the best settings to run the game at.

I have a self-built gaming pc, specs are:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
ASUS P8P67 Pro Motherboard
Intel Core i7-2600K @ 3.4GHz
6GB Corsair XMS3 RAM
1280MB Nvidia GeForce GTX 570


I thought my hardware exceeded the recommended requirements for this game by far however when I started the game launcher and ran the auto-detect for the graphics settings it automatically set the configuration to low spec :sigh:

I ignored this and set them to high spec anyway and the game runs absolutely fine... So it isn't an urgent problem I have...
It has just been bugging me as to why it always auto-detects low spec and I was hoping somebody could help me understand why please?

Thanks in advance, Rob



PS. For reference, game's recommended spec:

Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad or AMD Phenom X4
Ram: 4GB Win Vista and Win 7
Video Card: 1GB RAM, supporting pixel shader 3.0 (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 or ATI Radeon HD4850)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: The Witcher 2 - Spec configuration issue*

maybe because your running a 64 bit OS (not much game support for 64 bit) and a cpu that is newer than the specs for the game.

you may have to wait until patches come out for it to update it.


----------



## Robbell88 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: The Witcher 2 - Spec configuration issue*

Makes sense to me. It does run well at high spec but doesn't do so well when set to ultra spec.. just incase anyone else runs the game with a similar spec to mine and finds this thread... maybe let me know how it is for you?

Thanks for the response greenbrucelee!


----------



## Binioud (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Robbel88,

My specs:
Win7 x64
Asus P8P67
i5-2500K
8GB ram
GTX560

Autodetection of the graphic settings in the game leads me also to low specs. Setting everything to ultra, it works fine for me, at least in the prologue part as I just started the game.


----------

